# Interesting Honda Track Drive Shovel



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Cute.

Looks like a 140-160cc vertical-shaft engine. I think it has a simple idler pulley that acts like a clutch to tighten a belt between the crankshaft and input shaft on the gearbox. Shovel normally rests on the scraper bar, but pressing down on the handlebars lifts it about 6" or so. Single forward and reverse gear lever, motorcycle-style kill switch. 










[email protected]
Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Cute*

That is an interesting machine. The engine cover kind of reminds me of the head of the creatures in Alien.


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

The bucket looks to be fixed, if so all you can do is push stuff around til the is no more room.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i don't see a use for it or i don't see a need for me to have it


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I would imagine it would be very useful in dense urban areas where you couldn't throw the snow anywhere. Sort of a miniature version of those things they clear parking lots with.

Scroll down the page to see it here.

http://ando-kk.anj.jp/josetuki/josetuki_news.html

Scroll down to watch a video of it as well as more pictures.

http://store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp/honda-walk/sb800j.html

They get such cool stuff in the Japanese market.


----------



## js5020d (Nov 28, 2012)

My guess would be it doesn't weigh enough to relocate much of an accumulation, likely would work for clean up after a bigger machine did the bulk of relocating, or plowing with the storm not letting much accumulate.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

maybe when its 20yrs old i'll look for one. most of the vid shows a place where a snowblower can be used so i don't see the need for hondas power shovel. the best use of it was at the strip mall going along the face of the building, we use to take my powerlite for that job and blow the snow into the parking lot and push it off to the side with the plow if the stores were open


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I could see it working in my driveway. It's one car wide from the street, past the house, then it widens out to a two car garage. 6' fence on one side, house on the other from the garage out to the front edge of the house. In my case I could see pushing the snow out since I can't blow it up over the fence or onto the house. As it is, I have to throw it out toward the front yard.

Anyway, it is different.


----------



## js5020d (Nov 28, 2012)

Not quite as fancy but I use this once and awhile on the lawn to push snow when the ground isnt froze enough for the bigger iron.

http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt264/js5020d/Wizard%20Tractor/plow.jpg


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

js5020d said:


> Not quite as fancy but I use this once and awhile on the lawn to push snow when the ground isnt froze enough for the bigger iron.
> 
> http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt264/js5020d/Wizard%20Tractor/plow.jpg


There ya' go, same principle. And I'll bet it does a good job.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I could see it working in my driveway. It's one car wide from the street, past the house, then it widens out to a two car garage. 6' fence on one side, house on the other from the garage out to the front edge of the house. In my case I could see pushing the snow out since I can't blow it up over the fence or onto the house. As it is, I have to throw it out toward the front yard.
> 
> Anyway, it is different.


 like you my drive is only one car wide but unlike you my neighbor on my right doesn't want me to blow my snow on her lawn so unless there wasn't much snow the honda would be almost useless cause once i get to the front i need to through the snow to the center of the lawn not just pile it along the edge


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

here is another vis of the shovel being used in japan
北海道ホンダ除雪機　ユキオス　簡単操作　ビデオ　動画　㈱岩佐商会 - YouTube


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Now available (in Japan only for now) as an cordless/battery/electric model, the SB800e...

Honda Motor Co., Ltd. today announced that it will begin sales of a rechargeable electric-powered blade snow thrower, Yukios e (SB800e), in Japan in mid-November 2014 through Honda power products dealers (including authorized Honda agricultural power products dealers, home centers and motorcycle dealers.) The easy-to-operate Yukios e is designed for quiet and speedy snow removal for household use or for small-sized parking lots or other facilities.










Yukios e was developed based on an existing Yukios (SB800) model, a gasoline-powered blade snow thrower that removes snow by pushing and piling it up to the side. Outstanding quietness and ease-of-use, which only an electric-power model can provide, were pursued through the adoption of a rechargeable battery and DC brushless motor for the power unit. Yukios e is easily recharged through a household electric outlet and yet features the class-topping*1 snow removal capability among electric-powered snow throwers in the market, making it suitable for novice users and for residential area snow removal during the early-morning and nighttime hours.




















Key features of Yukios e (SB800e)

*







Pursuit of the customer’s piece-of-mind and ease-of-use*



Easy and smooth operation for starting-up: The user only needs to push the key in and turn the power switch from the “off” position to “on.” The Yukios e can be operated only with the drive lever and speed-change lever, therefore even a novice user can use it fully without confusion. Yukios e will start moving forward when the user applies a gentle squeeze to the drive lever, and it stops when the user lets go of the lever. Detailed speed adjustments are possible by changing the angles of the grip on the drive lever. The blade can be lifted up and put down lightly and easily with the up-and-down operation of handles. The vertical angle of the blade also can be adjusted easily.
Recharging of the battery is also easy. The user connects an easy-to-handle/easy-to-carry dedicated battery with a large-sized handgrip to the recharger and plugs into a household electric outlet (100V). For each recharging, Yukios e will gain duration of approximately one hour. The recharging takes approximately 6 to 12 hours (time required for recharging varies depending on the temperature of the environment where recharging is done).
The user can check the remaining battery level on a three-lamp LED indicator light located near his/her hand.
 








Quietness unique to electric-powered snow thrower[/B]



Yukios e realizes outstanding quietness unique to an electric-power model, making it easier for the user who needs to remove snow in early-morning or nighttime hours or in a residential area.
 

*







Outstanding snow removal capability*



When it is fully charged, Yukios e is capable of removing snow form an area approximately 250m2 (equivalent to a parking area for approximately 16 cars)*2.
A chamfered scraper attached at the bottom of the blade reduces the friction between the blade and the ground surface, enabling smooth snow removal.
Side plates, adopted for both sides of the blade, increase an ability to cut into the snow and reduces the amount of snow left behind.*2Calculated based on the assumption that a fully-charged Yukios e was used for removal of 20cm-high fresh snow on a paved surface (based on Honda internal research, the measurement value will vary depending on the quality of snow and other conditions). For parking space calculation, a per-car space of 2.5m X 6m was used.
 

*







Design concept*



Adopting a white head cover designed to pursue a smart form with a low center of gravity, the exterior design of Yukios e expresses a sense of ease and friendliness as an easy-to-operate snow thrower.










*







Key specifications of Yukios e (SB800e)*

Type Electric-powered blade snow thrower 
Product name Yukios e (SB800e) 
Model name/type (category) SB800e/J 
Size (mm) Length 1,320 
Width 820 
Height 975 
Body weight (total weight) (kg) 69 
Clearing width (mm) 800 [31 inches]
Blade height (mm) 330 
Maximum speed (km/h) 4
Motor Type DC brushless motor X 1 
Maximum output 24V860W 
Battery Type (5-hour Ah) Valve-regulated lead-acid battery (24V-20Ah) Weight (battery pack weight) (kg) 16


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If the blade had the ability to be angled, and the side panels easily disengaged, then maybe. But with a one hour battery life, and whether the tracks would hold it true, in its path or be deflected. I converted the 69 kg, to 152 lbs, which is heavier than most, if not all, SS. 

In a former career, one of the duties was snow removal of a fairly sizable parking lot. We used 3/4T gas 4x4 PU, with plows. Very rarely, would we ever attack it with the plow straight. Even later on, with the V-plows, they almost never were in a straight position. 

If I were suggesting this for the US market, here is my list:
1. Widen the blade, drop the wings. 
2. Split the blade, with an electric V function. 
3. Make it a hybrid, by using one of the EU1000i units, instead of the battery pack. Yes, this will add to the price, but it makes it a much more utilitarian piece of equipment. This may also require further weatherization of the gen-set, especially at the panel. And, the gen is lighter than the battery. 

My 2 cents, and I am available for real world field testing, mother nature allowing.


----------

